# Problems with Trac 1.0.1 (installed from ports)



## Deleted member 36389 (Nov 22, 2013)

I asked about this on the Trac forum but got no answer so I'm hoping someone here may have an idea.

I did a new/clean install of Trac 1.0.1 on FreeBSD 9.2. The install was from the FreeBSD ports and I followed the setup instructions from the Trac website. Everything is working fine except for anything to do with tickets. I get the error given below when I click on "View Tickets" and similar errors when I try to view anything to do with the tickets.

Trac 0.12.x seems to install and work fine so I'm wondering if there's possibly something wrong with the FreeBSD port or maybe I'm missing some new dependency of Trac 1.0.1? Any idea what might be wrong and how I can fix it?


```
Oopsâ€¦
Trac detected an internal error:
TemplateNotFound: Template "report_list.html" not found
This is probably a local installation issue.

Found a bug in Trac?

If you think this should work and you can reproduce the problem, you should consider creating a bug report.

Before you do that, though, please first try searching for similar issues, as it is quite likely that this problem has been reported before. For questions about installation and configuration of Trac or its plugins, please try the mailing list instead of creating a ticket.

Otherwise, please   a new bug report describing the problem and explain how to reproduce it.

Python Traceback

Most recent call last:
File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/web/main.py", line 497, in _dispatch_request
File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/web/main.py", line 233, in dispatch
File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/web/chrome.py", line 975, in render_template
File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/web/chrome.py", line 944, in load_template
File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Genshi-0.7-py2.7-freebsd-9-amd64.egg/genshi/template/loader.py", line 246, in load
```

I noticed that the trac/ticket folder is missing from the PYTHON_EGG_CACHE so I enabled debugging in the Trac logs and found this which seems related:


```
2013-11-04 20:07:22,192 Trac[env] INFO: -------------------------------- environment startup [Trac 1.0.1] --------------------------------
2013-11-04 20:07:22,212 Trac[loader] DEBUG: Loading trac.about from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg
....
2013-11-04 20:07:22,386 Trac[loader] DEBUG: Loading trac.mimeview.txtl from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg
2013-11-04 20:07:22,397 Trac[loader] DEBUG: Skipping "trac.mimeview.txtl = trac.mimeview.txtl [textile]": ("DistributionNotFound: textile>=2.0" not found)
2013-11-04 20:07:22,398 Trac[loader] DEBUG: Loading trac.prefs from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg
....
2013-11-04 20:07:22,401 Trac[loader] DEBUG: Loading trac.ticket.batch from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg
2013-11-04 20:07:22,407 Trac[loader] ERROR: Skipping "trac.ticket.batch = trac.ticket.batch": 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/loader.py", line 68, in _load_eggs
    entry.load(require=True)
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/pkg_resources.py", line 2015, in load
    entry = __import__(self.module_name, globals(),globals(), ['__name__'])
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/ticket/batch.py", line 25, in <module>
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg/trac/ticket/notification.py", line 249
    self.ambiwidth)
       ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax (notification.py, line 249)
2013-11-04 20:07:22,407 Trac[loader] DEBUG: Loading trac.ticket.query from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg
....
2013-11-04 20:07:22,419 Trac[loader] ERROR: Skipping "trac.ticket.web_ui = trac.ticket.web_ui": 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/loader.py", line 68, in _load_eggs
    entry.load(require=True)
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/pkg_resources.py", line 2015, in load
    entry = __import__(self.module_name, globals(),globals(), ['__name__'])
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/ticket/web_ui.py", line 39, in <module>
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg/trac/ticket/notification.py", line 249
    self.ambiwidth)
       ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax (notification.py, line 249)
2013-11-04 20:07:22,420 Trac[loader] DEBUG: Loading trac.timeline from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg
....
2013-11-04 20:07:22,463 Trac[loader] DEBUG: Loading tracopt.ticket.commit_updater from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg
2013-11-04 20:07:22,467 Trac[loader] ERROR: Skipping "tracopt.ticket.commit_updater = tracopt.ticket.commit_updater": 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/loader.py", line 68, in _load_eggs
    entry.load(require=True)
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/pkg_resources.py", line 2015, in load
    entry = __import__(self.module_name, globals(),globals(), ['__name__'])
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/tracopt/ticket/commit_updater.py", line 50, in <module>
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg/trac/ticket/notification.py", line 249
    self.ambiwidth)
       ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax (notification.py, line 249)
2013-11-04 20:07:22,467 Trac[loader] DEBUG: Loading tracopt.ticket.deleter from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg
2013-11-04 20:07:22,472 Trac[loader] ERROR: Skipping "tracopt.ticket.deleter = tracopt.ticket.deleter": 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/loader.py", line 68, in _load_eggs
    entry.load(require=True)
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/pkg_resources.py", line 2015, in load
    entry = __import__(self.module_name, globals(),globals(), ['__name__'])
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/tracopt/ticket/deleter.py", line 20, in <module>
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/ticket/web_ui.py", line 39, in <module>
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg/trac/ticket/notification.py", line 249
    self.ambiwidth)
       ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax (notification.py, line 249)
2013-11-04 20:07:22,472 Trac[loader] DEBUG: Loading tracopt.versioncontrol.git.git_fs from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Trac-1.0.1-py2.7.egg
....
2013-11-04 20:07:22,488 Trac[default_workflow] DEBUG: Workflow actions at initialization: {u'resolve': {u'operations': [u'set_resolution'], 'name': u'resolve', 'default': 0, 'newstate': u'closed', 'oldstates': [u'new', u'assigned', u'accepted', u'reopened'], u'permissions': [u'TICKET_MODIFY']}, u'accept': {u'operations': [u'set_owner_to_self'], 'name': u'accept', 'default': 0, 'newstate': u'accepted', 'oldstates': [u'new', u'assigned', u'accepted', u'reopened'], u'permissions': [u'TICKET_MODIFY']}, u'leave': {u'operations': [u'leave_status'], 'name': u'leave', u'default': 1, 'newstate': u'*', 'oldstates': [u'*'], 'permissions': []}, u'reopen': {u'operations': [u'del_resolution'], 'name': u'reopen', 'default': 0, 'newstate': u'reopened', 'oldstates': [u'closed'], u'permissions': [u'TICKET_CREATE']}, u'reassign': {u'operations': [u'set_owner'], 'name': u'reassign', 'default': 0, 'newstate': u'assigned', 'oldstates': [u'new', u'assigned', u'accepted', u'reopened'], u'permissions': [u'TICKET_MODIFY']}, '_reset': {'operations': ['reset_workflow'], 'name': 'reset', 'default': 0, 'newstate': 'new', 'oldstates': [], 'permissions': []}}

2013-11-04 20:07:22,564 Trac[main] DEBUG: Dispatching <RequestWithSession "GET '/report'">
2013-11-04 20:07:22,579 Trac[session] DEBUG: Retrieving session for ID u'test'
2013-11-04 20:07:22,582 Trac[main] DEBUG: Negotiated locale: None -> None
2013-11-04 20:07:22,584 Trac[api] WARNING: Unable to find repository '(default)' for synchronization
2013-11-04 20:07:22,585 Trac[api] DEBUG: action controllers for ticket workflow: ['ConfigurableTicketWorkflow']
2013-11-04 20:07:22,588 Trac[chrome] DEBUG: Prepare chrome data for request
2013-11-04 20:07:22,651 Trac[main] ERROR: Internal Server Error: 
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/web/main.py", line 497, in _dispatch_request
    dispatcher.dispatch(req)
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/web/main.py", line 233, in dispatch
    content_type)
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/web/chrome.py", line 975, in render_template
    template = self.load_template(filename, method=method)
  File "build/bdist.freebsd-9-amd64/egg/trac/web/chrome.py", line 944, in load_template
    return self.templates.load(filename, cls=cls)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/Genshi-0.7-py2.7-freebsd-9-amd64.egg/genshi/template/loader.py", line 246, in load
    raise TemplateNotFound(filename, search_path)
TemplateNotFound: Template "report_list.html" not found
```


----------

